# Christmas Blackfin!!!



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful day went out to do some trolling past the edge and were rewarded with three nice blackfin. Had a triple hookup at one time but one spit the hook, then picked up the third little later on. Did a little bottom bumping and got a few nice scamp and mongo mingo's.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Scamp and tuna is a good day in my book. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.
Being a northerner I don't always know what you are talking about ?, what is the Edge ?

I sure hope that I can get into some fish like that when I get down there about March 1st.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Break out the wasabi!
WTG & thanks for sharing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great day on the water.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevin B said:


> Congrats, nice catch.
> Being a northerner I don't always know what you are talking about ?, what is the Edge ?
> 
> I sure hope that I can get into some fish like that when I get down there about March 1st.
> ...


The Edge is the drop off of the continental shelf. Compared to the rest of the Florida Gulf Coast its relatively close to shore. However, not in range of your bass boat, for a sane Captain anyhow.

OP, fantastic eats there.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> The Edge is the drop off of the continental shelf. Compared to the rest of the Florida Gulf Coast its relatively close to shore. However, not in range of your bass boat, for a sane Captain anyhow.
> 
> OP, fantastic eats there.


 
Thank you for the reply. 
the map I have of the Gulf only goes out about 10 miles, and I didn't see anything on it that looked like a Edge.

I never said that I was Sane .

I would be comfortable running 10 to 15 miles out, IF, the weather allowed, but in early March, I don't expect the weather to cooperate so I think most of my fishing will be in the Bays.

Thank you
Kevin


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats on a good trip!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kevin B said:


> Congrats, nice catch.
> Being a northerner I don't always know what you are talking about ?, what is the Edge ?
> 
> I sure hope that I can get into some fish like that when I get down there about March 1st.
> ...


*The Edge is 25 to 30 miles, depending on where you hit it at. It can be seen on Google Earth*

*I love Black Fin in my belly, not as bait*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some great table fare!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Couple more pics, the gold on the blackfin when we first caught em was beautiful, not to metion how calm it was for a late december fishing trip!!! We also caught a couple nice gags that we had throw back.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats again, now that looks like some good eating.

Just curious, how many pound test line do you run for fish like that ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

CaptScoob38 said:


> Beautiful day went out to do some trolling past the edge and were rewarded with three nice blackfin. Had a triple hookup at one time but one spit the hook, then picked up the third little later on. Did a little bottom bumping and got a few nice scamp and mongo mingo's.


 
The NOAA buoys were showing the waves to be 4 ft or more at 20 miles. Were the fishing pictures actually from today or is the buoy data incorrect? 

What data information do you use to check the sea state prior to a trip? 

I have noticed the buoy data doesn't match up whenever pictures are posted. WTH. :thumbdown: I need to get better info.

Thanks for your reply

Regards


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

We went fishing on Sunday, sorry about that, it did start getting pretty nasty on the way in but most the day was slick calm. We were trolling with 50w's with 100 lb braid which is a little overkill for blackfin but you never know what your gonna catch. We caught one trolling with a 4/0 with 40lb test which def made the fight a lot more fun.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

CaptScoob38 said:


> We went fishing on Sunday, sorry about that, it did start getting pretty nasty on the way in but most the day was slick calm. We were trolling with 50w's with 100 lb braid which is a little overkill for blackfin but you never know what your gonna catch. We caught one trolling with a 4/0 with 40lb test which def made the fight a lot more fun.


 
Thanks for the clarification. 

Good haul on fish :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice report! I used to have that same boat. A 21' Seaswirl WA. Best boat I ever owned.


----------

